# Piko 35251?



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Anyone know where I can order a single piece of 35251 flex track? Everyone wants to sell me a box of 20, and I need one for my layout plan. If not what can I substitute that I can get a single of?


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Doing more looking. Do I have to by tie sections and rails separately?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Huh? What? said:


> Doing more looking. Do I have to by tie sections and rails separately?


Not usually, though it is possible if you want to do it that way. Several track vendors (e.g. Llagas Creek) will sell the separate pieces.

NOTE that Piko 35251 is the part number for a box of 20 lengths of track. (Google is your friend.) A single piece is Piko 35209, about $25.

http://www.piko-america.com/99350_G-Track_Brochure_2013.pdf


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Pete Thornton said:


> Not usually, though it is possible if you want to do it that way. Several track vendors (e.g. Llagas Creek) will sell the separate pieces.
> 
> NOTE that Piko 35251 is the part number for a box of 20 lengths of track. (Google is your friend.) A single piece is Piko 35209, about $25.
> 
> http://www.piko-america.com/99350_G-Track_Brochure_2013.pdf



Thanks. Though it may not matter much, since I have to redesign the track after the lunchtime conversation I had with my wife.


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

I was right. The redesign of the layout eliminated the need for flex track right now.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Just to answer a previous question, the rail and ties are sold separate. We break full tubes of rail.


----------

